# Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche



## Uter (25. Dezember 2012)

*Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Da ich mehrere, vermutlich recht schnell geklärte Fragen habe, habe ich den Titel universell gewählt, damit u.U. auch andere Leute diesen Thread noch nutzen können.

Meine Fragen:
1. Was dürfen wir in Zukunft von euch erwarten? Iirc wurde mal nach Gehäusen gefragt. Gibt es inzwischen Überlegungen/Pläne Gehäuse anzubieten? Gibt es sonst noch Produkte, die ihr in Zukunft anbieten werdet und die ihr schon nenen könnt? 
2. Wie steht ihr zu Pico PSU? Mit zunehmender Effizienz werden auch kleinere Gehäuse interessant und damit imo auch Pico PSU. Außerdem gibt es unter 300W kaum brauchbare Netzteile.
3. Wie steht ihr zu passiven Netzteilen? Eure Netzteile sind zwar sehr leise, aber kein Lüfter ist nunmal leiser als ein guter Lüfter. 
4. Sind neue Lüfterserien geplant? Ein Lüfter mit FDB und normalen Rahmen wär imo sinnvoll.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Vor allem Punkt 4 den Uter angesprochen hat fände ich sehr gut!

Die be quiet Lüfter mögen zwar einzigartig im Design sein mit ihren Entkopplern, aber..so begeistert ich bin den be quiet Lüfter bin/war, ich habe keine Lust mehr Lüfterklemen auf "bq-Norm" zu biegen oder bq-Lüfter mit Kabelbindern im Case zu befestigen. 
"Normale" Rahmenbreite- größe können Andere doch auch, mitsamt gummierten/entkoppelten Ecken etc., so dass ich da durchaus Potenzial sehen würde bzw. mir wünschen würde.

mfg


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind sehr bemüht das Produktportfolio kontinuierlich weiterzuentwickeln und auszubauen. Auch in diesem Jahr wird es neue Produkte aus unserem Hause geben. Welche Produkte das sind und wann diese erscheinen, werdet ihr selbstverständlich rechtzeitig erfahren.

Gruß

Marco
[/FONT]


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Na das war ja aussagekräftig 

Dann lassen wir uns eben überraschen,  immerhin haben wir ja die Zusage dass die  be quiet!  weitermacht


----------



## Uter (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Die Antwort ist leider wirklich sehr generell. Ich hätte mir zumindest gewünscht, dass auf die einzelnen Punkte eingegangen wird. Wenn ihr das nicht wollt, dann kann ich das aber natürlich auch verstehen.


----------



## ct5010 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist leider wirklich sehr generell. Ich hätte mir zumindest gewünscht, dass auf die einzelnen Punkte eingegangen wird. Wenn ihr das nicht wollt, dann kann ich das aber natürlich auch verstehen.


 
Naja, Geheimhaltung halt, wie bei Samsung 

Würde mir aber auch mehr Infos wünschen. Sind sehr gute Fragen


----------



## MistaKrizz (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Den 4. gennanten Punkt finde ich auch am wichtigsten. Und wie wärs, dass BQ! druckoptimierte Lüfter mit (!) geschlossenem Ramen rausbringt, für Radiatoren?


MFG


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Januar 2013)

Mich würde interessieren, ob Be Quiet vorhat
1. (schallgedämmte) Gehäuse 
2. Grafikkartenkühler
3. 200/230mm Lüfter 

Zu entwickeln und zu produzieren, falls sie schon entwickelt sind 
Falls Be Quiet im Moment nicht vorhat eines dieser Produkte zu produzieren kann dieser Post als Anregung angesehen werden


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Hi zusammen, hier vielleicht ein paar mehr Details.



Uter schrieb:


> 1. Gibt es inzwischen Überlegungen/Pläne Gehäuse anzubieten? Gibt es sonst noch Produkte, die ihr in Zukunft anbieten werdet und die ihr schon nenen könnt?


Na klar gibt es Überlegungen wegen Gehäusen. Aber wie ihr es von unseren Produkten kennt, würden wir nicht in ein neues Segment hervorstoßen bevor wir es nicht perfekt machen könnten. Es gibt einige neue Richtungen, die wir gerne machen würden, aber wenn dies nicht perfekt umsetzbar ist, dann wird es nicht auf den Markt kommen. Dieses Jahr wird einiges kommen, soviel ist klar.



Uter schrieb:


> 2. Wie steht ihr zu Pico PSU? Mit zunehmender Effizienz werden auch kleinere Gehäuse interessant und damit imo auch Pico PSU. Außerdem gibt es unter 300W kaum brauchbare Netzteile.


Eher nicht im Moment.



Uter schrieb:


> 3. Wie steht ihr zu passiven Netzteilen? Eure Netzteile sind zwar sehr leise, aber kein Lüfter ist nunmal leiser als ein guter Lüfter.


Unsere Dark Power Pro 10 sind nicht zu hören bei der Auslastung, die ein passives Netzteil leisten kann. Ein bisschen Luft ist nun einmal besser als keine...



Uter schrieb:


> 4. Sind neue Lüfterserien geplant? Ein Lüfter mit FDB und normalen Rahmen wär imo sinnvoll.


Updates werden kommen. Eine neue Serie eher nicht, aber wir verbessern die Produkte am laufenden Band. Ob nun ein normaler Rahmen geplant ist, weiss ich nicht.



Coldhardt schrieb:


> 1. (schallgedämmte) Gehäuse


Oh ja sowas wäre echt cool. Wie oben beschrieben wird über so etwas nachgedacht, mal schauen ob es was wird!



Coldhardt schrieb:


> 2. Grafikkartenkühler


Schwer umsetzbar leider. Wir hatten mal Grafikkartenkühler vor 10 Jahren, aber es ist sehr schwer ein universelles System zu entwickeln. Zudem gibt es nicht mehr viele Menschen, die eine 500 EUR Grafikkarte bearbeiten, wobei die Garantie erlischt.



Coldhardt schrieb:


> 3. 200/230mm Lüfter


Im Moment nicht, aber du bist nicht der erste, der dies vorgeschlagen hat. Wer weiss, vielleicht wird es ja doch was!

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, dann schreibt sie und bitte lasst es Vorschläge hageln 

Chris


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Also über große Lüfter würde ich mich SEHR freuen, ab 170mm aufwärts gibts eigentlich nichts wirklich brauchbares auf dem Markt


----------



## Uter (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Den 4. gennanten Punkt finde ich auch am wichtigsten. Und wie wärs, dass BQ! druckoptimierte Lüfter mit (!) geschlossenem Ramen rausbringt, für Radiatoren?


 Genau das war auch meine Idee, den Kompaktkühlungsmarkt kann man m.M.n. nicht mehr ignorieren (und für richtige Waküs wären solche Lüfter natürlich auch gut). 



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Na klar gibt es Überlegungen wegen Gehäusen. Aber wie ihr es von unseren Produkten kennt, würden wir nicht in ein neues Segment hervorstoßen bevor wir es nicht perfekt machen könnten. Es gibt einige neue Richtungen, die wir gerne machen würden, aber wenn dies nicht perfekt umsetzbar ist, dann wird es nicht auf den Markt kommen. Dieses Jahr wird einiges kommen, soviel ist klar.


Das klingt gut, wenn ihr wollt habe ich auch noch ein paar konkrete Vorschläge zu Gehäusen. 
(Wenn ihr die hören wollt, dann wär u.U. eine PN sinnvoller, da es hier eventuell zu umfangreich wär.)



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Eher nicht im Moment.


Schade. Ich kenne micht mit Pico PSU nicht sooo gut aus, hältst du es für vorstellbar, dass bei weiter steigender Effizienz und besserer Technik Pico PSU in absehbarer Zeit brauchbar werden oder denkst du, dass in den nächsten ~5 Jahren weiterhin ATX benötigt wird um alle Schutzschaltungen etc. verbauen zu können?



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Unsere Dark Power Pro 10 sind nicht zu hören bei der Auslastung, die ein passives Netzteil leisten kann. Ein bisschen Luft ist nun einmal besser als keine...


Naja, bei einem System um die 250W ist ein DPP wirklich etwas groß und teuer. Eure Netzteile sind natürlich sehr sehr leise, aber hörbar ist imo jeder Lüfter. Außerdem sollte doch irgendwann der Punkt gekommen sein ab dem die kleinen Netzteile so effizient sind, dass ein Lüfter unnötig die Kosten steigert oder ist man davon noch weit entfernt? 



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Updates werden kommen. Eine neue Serie eher nicht, aber wir verbessern die Produkte am laufenden Band. Ob nun ein normaler Rahmen geplant ist, weiss ich nicht.


Ich würde euch aus oben genannten Gründen dazu raten. 

Generell:
Danke für die Infos. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also über große Lüfter würde ich mich SEHR freuen, ab 170mm aufwärts gibts eigentlich nichts wirklich brauchbares auf dem Markt


 Afaik entwickelt NB aktuell 180er Lüfter. Ich denke 2 High-End-Hersteller sind für einen so kleinen Markt zu viel und machen sich nur gegenseitig die Gewinne kaputt.


----------



## lunar19 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Guter Thread 



Uter schrieb:


> Das klingt gut, wenn ihr wollt habe ich auch noch ein paar konkrete Vorschläge zu Gehäusen.
> (Wenn ihr die hören wollt, dann wär u.U. eine PN sinnvoller, da es hier eventuell zu umfangreich wär.)



Ich hätte auch ein bis zwei Ideen, aber an denen muss ich feilen  Ihr könnt ja ein Gehäuse als Community-Projekt starten 



			
				Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Afaik entwickelt NB aktuell 180er Lüfter. Ich denke 2 High-End-Hersteller sind für einen so kleinen Markt zu viel und machen sich nur gegenseitig die Gewinne kaputt.



Würde mich über große Lüfter freuen  Da gibt es einfach zu wenig wirklich Gute....


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

komplett gesleevte kabel zum netzteil"wenigstens zum straight u. dark power"oder zum nachrüsten wär nicht schlecht.
und bekommt man den großen sticker auf dem "dark power" netzteil bei euch einzeln?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (9. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



SundayR1D3R schrieb:


> komplett gesleevte kabel zum netzteil"wenigstens zum straight u. dark power"oder zum nachrüsten wär nicht schlecht.
> und bekommt man den großen sticker auf dem "dark power" netzteil bei euch einzeln?


 
Hi, wir haben gerade unsere komplett gesleevten Kabel bei der CeBIT vorgestellt. Wir werden diese ab circa Mitte des Jahres anbieten. Sie werden mit allen aktuellen Modellen von uns kompatibel sein. Wegen des Stickers kannst du einmal bei unserem Service anrufen. Ich denke nicht, dass wir diese haben, aber nachfragen bei den Herren hilft am schnellsten 

Chris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

ich würde auch mal sagen das Lüfter um ca 20 cm langsam wichtig werden da ja schon etliche Gehäuse die Möglichkeit bieten diese zu verbauen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Wieso gibt es eig. die Dark Power Pro P10 Serie nicht auch schon ab 450 Watt, so wie es bei der P7 Serie war?

Ist es in Zukunft wieder geplant die Dark Power Pro Serie ab 450 Watt starten zu lassen?

Fand das gerade für Single GPU Systeme eig optimal und finde es schade, dass es kein Ersatz gibt... 

550 Watt ist da einfach schon to much

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## SundayR1D3R (20. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi, wir haben gerade unsere komplett gesleevten Kabel bei der CeBIT vorgestellt. Wir werden diese ab circa Mitte des Jahres anbieten. Sie werden mit allen aktuellen Modellen von uns kompatibel sein. Wegen des Stickers kannst du einmal bei unserem Service anrufen. Ich denke nicht, dass wir diese haben, aber nachfragen bei den Herren hilft am schnellsten
> 
> Chris


 
das hört sich echt gut an. trotzdem kann ich nicht mehr solang warten auf komplett verschnürsenkelte kabel , und erstelle mir selbst schonmal eigene. bloß was mir ein wenig probleme macht ist das pcie kabel, da y aufteilung. will beide PCIe anschlüße am netzteil (zweiter anschluß ist eigtl für die 2te graka vorgesehen) für eine graka benutzen. da aus einen 8pin pcie connector 16 kabel zur graka ausgehn, und das leicht probleme beim sleeven geben würde bzw die da dann gesleevt wieder alle reinzubekommen. und ich möchte jeweils nur 8 bzw 6(kabel)pin an einen anschluß, da es dann viel sauber ist/wäre, als 16 gesleevte kabel wieder in den 8pin connector zu quetschen.
bloß bräuchte ich dafür die genaue pinbelegung, ohne das orginal kabel zu zerpflücken. hoffe du kannst mir da weiter helfen Chris


----------



## AeroX (20. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Hallo, verfolge die be quiet! seite bei facebook schon seit langem. Jetzt habt ihr da ein paar Bilder von cebit hochgeladen und da war ne schöne Lüftersteuerung dabei. 
Gibts da schon einen Termin wann das dingen erhältlich ist? 

gruß


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Hmm scheinbar hat der Be Quiet mann wohl keinen Bock die Fragen zu beantworten


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Hallo AeroX,

bei der Lüftersteuerung befinden wir uns derzeitig noch im Feintuning, da wir mit der Leistung und Qualität noch nicht ganz zufrieden sind. Einen definitiven Termin gibt es daher leider noch nicht.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## SundayR1D3R (28. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

hoffe der Be Quiet Mann kann mir jetzt weiter helfen. oder hat bock meine frage zu beantworten
auf dem foto rechte seite 8pin nt connector, linke seite 6pin grafikkarte.. die nasen oben, sind eigtl auch zu sehen. meine frage, sind die kabel so richtig angeordnet bzw anderst gefragt.. wie ist die richtige anordnung der kabel. die zwei pin würde ich gern weglassen wenn möglich, da graka bloß zwei mal 6pin hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (30. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

so kann es eigtl nicht passen da die gelben 12v kabel ja im netzteil-connector(orginal bq kabel) an andere stelle sind. hab da mal ne skizze gemacht.. müßte so jetzt richtig sein..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und in die freien restlichen pins einfach die schwarzen(masse) kabel?
hoffe das ich jetzt mal antwort hier bekomm. denn bq will doch keinen schlechten support liefern oder..

edit: @badew. danke, habs korrigiert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Unter dem Link erscheint kein Bild, da muss wohl irgendetwas schief gelaufen sein.


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. April 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Hallo SundayR1D3R,

leider dürfen wir aus versicherungs- und haftungstechnischen Gründen keinen Support bei Modifikationen leisten.

Bitte habe dafür Verständnis.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. April 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eig. die Dark Power Pro P10 Serie nicht auch schon ab 450 Watt, so wie es bei der P7 Serie war?
> 
> Ist es in Zukunft wieder geplant die Dark Power Pro Serie ab 450 Watt starten zu lassen?
> 
> ...



Und wie schaut es damit aus? Wird es wieder ein Dark Power Pro mit 450 Watt geben?


----------



## Stryke7 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

Ich würde mir für die E9-Serie wünschen, dass es noch kleinere Netzteile gäbe.  Mit 300 und 350W,  vielleicht sogar mit Kabelmanagement.  Für HTPCs, NAS und qualitativ verwöhnte Multimedia-PCs


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (5. April 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es damit aus? Wird es wieder ein Dark Power Pro mit 450 Watt geben?


 
Hi,

Es gibt nicht mehr viele Käufer, die für ein 300-500W Netzteil einen Premiumpreis zahlen wollen, ergo wird die Auswahl immer weniger mit kleinwattigen Premiumnetzteilen. Es gibt reichlich Auswahl in diesem Bereich mit 80 PLUS Bronze, diese sind sehr gut für den Einsatz in kleineren Systemen geeignet. Du brauchst bei kleiner Wattzahl keine höhere Effizienz. Wir sind sogar eine der wenigen Firmen die noch 550W im Angebot hat. Viele Mitbewerber fangen erst bei 650W an zB. Also zu deiner Frage, ich denke es wird nicht mehr vorkommen, dass wir Dark Power Pro 10 mit weniger als 500W anbieten werden, sorry.

Chris


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (5. April 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir für die E9-Serie wünschen, dass es noch kleinere Netzteile gäbe.  Mit 300 und 350W,  vielleicht sogar mit Kabelmanagement.  Für HTPCs, NAS und qualitativ verwöhnte Multimedia-PCs


 
Hi, siehe dazu meine vorige Antwort zum Dark Power Pro 10. Es gibt leider nur sehr wenige Kunden, die für niedrigwattige Netzteile einen Premiumpreis bezahlen wollen. Wir passen uns hier dem Markt an.

Chris


----------



## Stryke7 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi, siehe dazu meine vorige Antwort zum Dark Power Pro 10. Es gibt leider nur sehr wenige Kunden, die für niedrigwattige Netzteile einen Premiumpreis bezahlen wollen. Wir passen uns hier dem Markt an.
> 
> Chris


 
Seid ihr da sicher?  Hier im Forum erleben wir ja praktisch täglich, dass jemand ein Netzteil mit 300-400W braucht, aber alle vernünftigen Netzteilserien (sowohl von euch als auch von den wenigen anderen besseren Herstellern)  erst zwischen 450 und 600W  anfangen.  
Dann nimmt man entweder ein schlechtes Netzteil und ist unglücklich, oder ein total überdimensioniertes Netzteil, das aber recht deplatziert wirkt und eigentlich auch viel zu teuer ist. 

Ich wette hier im Forum könnten wir jeden Tag ein E9 im Bereich 300-400W an den Mann bringen


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. April 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Es gibt nicht mehr viele Käufer, die für ein 300-500W Netzteil einen Premiumpreis zahlen wollen, ergo wird die Auswahl immer weniger mit kleinwattigen Premiumnetzteilen. Es gibt reichlich Auswahl in diesem Bereich mit 80 PLUS Bronze, diese sind sehr gut für den Einsatz in kleineren Systemen geeignet. Du brauchst bei kleiner Wattzahl keine höhere Effizienz. Wir sind sogar eine der wenigen Firmen die noch 550W im Angebot hat. Viele Mitbewerber fangen erst bei 650W an zB. Also zu deiner Frage, ich denke es wird nicht mehr vorkommen, dass wir Dark Power Pro 10 mit weniger als 500W anbieten werden, sorry.
> 
> Chris



Vielen Dank für die Antwort 

Wobei ich das etwas anders sehe, wenn ich mal Be Quiet außenvorlasse bieten die meisten Netzteile in dem Preissegment einen scheiß Lüfter, wozu man gezwungen ist ein höherpreisiges Netzteil mit zu viel Watt zu kaufen.

Des Weiteren ist die Ausstattung etc. der Pro Serie auch besser, weshalb für mich die E-Serie nicht in Frage kommen würde.

Die einzige Alternative zu euch in dem Segment wäre noch das Platimax 500 Watt von Enermax, von daher finde ich es echt schade, dass es sich von eurer Sicht nicht "lohnt".

Für ein Single GPU System sind 400-450 Watt optimal und von daher denke ich würde sich das allein schon über die Forenempfehlungen gut verkaufen, da es doch genug Leute gibt, die für ihr Netzteil auch noch was ausgeben wollen

Ist die Entscheidung dann schon fix von euch oder bestehen Chancen?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## karnak (11. April 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*

vielen dank an BeQuit , das 1200Watt dark power P8 , ist das beste netzteil das ich jemals hatte , und danke für den damals schnellen tausch des defekten netzteils , mein rechner ist fast ausschliesslich mit silent wings bestückt


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Wir passen uns hier dem Markt an.
> 
> Chris



Wie wäre es dann mal damit einen neuen Markt zu schaffen?
Es gibt eine Menge Leute die ein effizientes und sehr leises Netzteil mit 250-400 Watt gebrauchen könnten. 
Schade dass solche Kunden einfach ignoriert werden.


----------



## Fafafin (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen/Kritik/Wünsche*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Es gibt nicht mehr viele Käufer, die für ein 300-500W Netzteil einen Premiumpreis zahlen wollen, ergo wird die Auswahl immer weniger mit kleinwattigen Premiumnetzteilen. Es gibt reichlich Auswahl in diesem Bereich mit 80 PLUS Bronze, diese sind sehr gut für den Einsatz in kleineren Systemen geeignet. Du brauchst bei kleiner Wattzahl keine höhere Effizienz.
> 
> Chris


 Ich denke, die Wahrheit sieht so aus:
In jedem Netzteil sind Grundlasten (Eigenverbrauch) vorhanden, die sich nicht beliebig reduzieren lassen. Das sind auf jeden Fall der Lüfter und natürlich auch einige elektronische Bauteile (Mikroprozessor, Schutzschaltungen), die nicht vom Laststrom abhängig sind. Diese unvermeidbare Grundlast beeinträchtigt bei kleineren Netzteilen viel eher die Effizienz als bei den großen Leistungen. Im Klartext bedeutet das, das bei einem 250W-Netzteil aktuell einfach nicht viel mehr als 80 plus Bronze technisch machbar ist. Bei einem 500W-Netzteil verschwindet die gleiche Grundlast aber in einem 80 plus Gold Zertifikat ohne Probleme.
So gesehen ist das be quiet E9 400W im Moment wahrscheinlich das beste Netzteil, da es trotz sehr guter Ausstattung und inkl. Lüfter eine so geringe Grundlast hat, dass es trotzdem noch zu 80 plus Gold reicht.


----------

